# Need help in understanding how the safeties in Springfield XD's work!



## Juanderful (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey guys. Perhaps, the questions I'm about to ask are obvious, but bear with me.

To those who understand the inner workings of Springfield XD's, I'd like to ask you guys how the various safety features work. First off, as far as I know, there are 4 different "safety" features: 1) trigger safety, 2) grip safety, 3) firing-pin block 4) out-of-battery safety.

First question: When does the firing-pin block "disengage"? Obviously, the firing-pin block disengages at some point during the trigger pull motion. But when? Does it disengage when *only* the _trigger safety_ and/or _grip safety_ is depressed? Or does the firing-pin disengage in the moments right before the gun goes bang (during the _actual_ trigger pull)?

Secondly: Depending on the first question, how does the trigger safety work exactly? When you depress only the trigger safety, what happens inside the gun? Does it disengage the firing-pin block (possibly answered in first question)? If not, what does the trigger safety do mechanically that qualifies it as a "safety"?

Third: Again, depending on the questions above... Since there is both a trigger safety and a grip safety, are they connected in any way? Is it required for the grip safety to be depressed first, in order to depress the trigger safety (vice versa)?

As you can see, I don't know much about the specifics to how everything functions in the XD, so you guys can answer these questions in whichever order makes sense. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Neveryachtz (Aug 18, 2011)

Just got an XD and I am also interested in this information. Subscribed...

Bump


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Juanderful said:


> Hey guys. Perhaps, the questions I'm about to ask are obvious, but bear with me.
> To those who understand the inner workings of Springfield XD's, I'd like to ask you guys how the various safety features work. First off, as far as I know, there are 4 different "safety" features: 1) trigger safety, 2) grip safety, 3) firing-pin block 4) out-of-battery safety.
> 
> First question: When does the firing-pin block "disengage"? Obviously, the firing-pin block disengages at some point during the trigger pull motion. But when? Does it disengage when *only* the _trigger safety_ and/or _grip safety_ is depressed? Or does the firing-pin disengage in the moments right before the gun goes bang (during the _actual_ trigger pull)?


I do not know the answer to this question, but I can make an educated guess, based upon experience.
The firing-pin safety is probably a small piece of spring-loaded metal, located within the slide, that stops the pistol's firing-pin from moving forward unless its trigger is first pressed. An extension of the trigger or the trigger-bar moves upward, lifting the spring-loaded safety piece upward to allow the firing-pin to move forward.



Juanderful said:


> Secondly: Depending on the first question, how does the trigger safety work exactly? When you depress only the trigger safety, what happens inside the gun? Does it disengage the firing-pin block (possibly answered in first question)? If not, what does the trigger safety do mechanically that qualifies it as a "safety"?


The trigger safety is a small lever that is contained within, and hinged to, the actual trigger. When your finger presses against the pistol's trigger, it first depresses the small safety lever before ever contacting the trigger itself. At the top of the safety lever is a projection which prevents the trigger from moving unless the safety lever has first moved out of the way. In truth, this is not much of a "safety," since your finger is already actuating the trigger anyway.



Juanderful said:


> Third: Again, depending on the questions above... Since there is both a trigger safety and a grip safety, are they connected in any way? Is it required for the grip safety to be depressed first, in order to depress the trigger safety (vice versa)?...


I do not know the answer to this question, either. But, once again, I can make an educated guess based upon long experience.
The grip safety is a short lever located at the back of the pistol's grip, where the web of your thumb presses. There is a projection of this lever, inside the frame, which blocks movement of the trigger bar unless the pistol is being firmly gripped. When the lever is pressed, the projection moves upward and out of the way of the trigger bar, allowing it to actuate the pistol's sear.

All of these safety devices operate independently of one-another. You could remove any one of them, or two, or all, without interfering with any other of them.


----------

